# Free mat of ficus thunbergii



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

For local pickup only. Westfield, MA
vendor feedback link -https://www.dendroboard.com/threads/shazace-vendor-feedback-thread.362902/

I recently tore down a 12x12x18 that was full of ficus thunbergii. I would like to give it away instead of throw it in the trash.

This viv used to house a pair of Santa Isabels

















It’s a super thick mat of ficus.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Best kind of ficus - a generous offer.


----------



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

I washed, soaked, bleached (10% solution for 5 mins), soaked again with prime, rinsed, and laid it on a bed of sphagnum.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Shazace said:


> I washed, soaked, bleached (10% solution for 5 mins), soaked again with prime, rinsed, and laid it on a bed of sphagnum.
> View attachment 303815
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to ship it if I bought it from you and of course paid for shipping?


----------



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

If I still have it by spring, yep.


----------

